# scolopendra hardwickei bite?



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone ever bin tagged by one? if so whats it like and any bite reports?

Cheers
Harry


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Iv never been bitten, but here's a bite report.
Scolopendra hardwickei - Arachnoboards


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha you keep pokies and OBTs I'm sure a centipede will be like a fluffy teddy in comparison. :whistling2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

lol bam...:devil:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Haha you keep pokies and OBTs I'm sure a centipede will be like a fluffy teddy in comparison. :whistling2:


a centerpedes much worse than a tarantula


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> a centerpedes much worse than a tarantula


I was joking... I know what the venom is like, which is why I have never brought one. :gasp:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Aha it's just my mums saying it's necrotizing 'sp' and I'm not so sure......


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I was joking... I know what the venom is like, which is why I have never brought one. :gasp:


Ah ok, harry that bite reports dodge must have been a dry bite there some bite reports about I rember reading them but cant rember where to be fair they sounded the same as most old world t bite reports I've read with most symptoms disapering after a day or two


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok is it anything like any pokies? I no hardwickei is a bad bite but it's just I think my mums bin told a load of poo that it's necrotizing or surly it would be dwa?.... 

Harry


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> Ok is it anything like any pokies? I no hardwickei is a bad bite but it's just I think my mums bin told a load of poo that it's necrotizing or surly it would be dwa?....
> 
> Harry


I don't really think inverts have been widely studies so the DWA list isn't as good as it should be. If I'm wrong please correct me, but that's the impression I have got so far. I don't think the venom will kill you, but it won't be good. I think there has been a reported death by a centipede, a 7 year old girl got bit on the face or something. Again I could just be going on rumours.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> Haha you keep pokies and OBTs I'm sure a centipede will be like a fluffy teddy in comparison. :whistling2:


LOL! this really made me chuckle. You obviously havent owned one then 
id much rather handle OBTs and pokies than a hot headed S subspinipes de haani or any other S subspinipes with an attitude.
The bite is often described as unimaginable, and they have no constraints about tagging you, in my experience, a hungry de haani teleports, my old one was unfathomably quick. Bare in mind, 4 book lungs power 8 legs with pokies..
Centipedes have approx 4 legs powered by two lungs, and they have a lot of legs to throw their weight about. The acceleration they have owes them the deepest of respect.. I love them and their ways but its worth keeping a daiper on, your gonna have some brown stains quite frequently. My eyesight is my best attribute, but they beat me every time.
Infact, iv held various mygals from G porteri to T blondi and S florentina to M calpeina but i wouldnt hold nearly all pedes.
sorry to go off on a tnagent, rablin on.. il shup again now


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I was joking... I know what the venom is like, which is why I have never brought one. :gasp:


so do i, & wouldn't touch one with a bargepole!



hazza12 said:


> Aha it's just my mums saying it's necrotizing 'sp' and I'm not so sure......


it may be- they hang on & 'chew' into you, injecting venom as they go.



jaykickboxer said:


> Ah ok, harry that bite reports dodge must have been a dry bite there some bite reports about I rember reading them but cant rember where to be fair they sounded the same as most old world t bite reports I've read with most symptoms disapering after a day or two


from what i've heard, you'll be ill for several days, like a pokie bite, but with more mechanical damage.



hazza12 said:


> Ok is it anything like any pokies? I no hardwickei is a bad bite but it's just I think my mums bin told a load of poo that it's necrotizing or surly it would be dwa?....
> 
> Harry


not necessarily- there are t's (some baboons & the earth tiger haplopelma schmidti) that can potentially kill you, but they aren't dwa. there have been calls to make h. schmidti dwa, but it hasn't happened.



vivalabam said:


> I don't really think inverts have been widely studies so the DWA list isn't as good as it should be. If I'm wrong please correct me, but that's the impression I have got so far. I don't think the venom will kill you, but it won't be good. I think there has been a reported death by a centipede, a 7 year old girl got bit on the face or something. Again I could just be going on rumours.


this. you will be very ill if a large 'pede bites you.



C_Strike said:


> LOL! this really made me chuckle. You obviously havent owned one then
> id much rather handle OBTs and pokies than a hot headed S subspinipes de haani or any other S subspinipes with an attitude.
> The bite is often described as unimaginable, and they have no constraints about tagging you, in my experience, a hungry de haani teleports, my old one was unfathomably quick. Bare in mind, 4 book lungs power 8 legs with pokies..
> Centipedes have approx 4 legs powered by two lungs, and they have a lot of legs to throw their weight about. The acceleration they have owes them the deepest of respect.. I love them and their ways but its worth keeping a daiper on, your gonna have some brown stains quite frequently. My eyesight is my best attribute, but they beat me every time.
> ...


again, this- they are very, very fast, & can swivel in any direction with frightening speed. they don't, from what i've heard more than once, bite & release, but hang on, persistantly 'chewing' at you as they inject the venom. the wound my well necrotise. not nice.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

C_Strike said:


> LOL! this really made me chuckle. You obviously havent owned one then
> id much rather handle OBTs and pokies than a hot headed S subspinipes de haani or any other S subspinipes with an attitude.
> The bite is often described as unimaginable, and they have no constraints about tagging you, in my experience, a hungry de haani teleports, my old one was unfathomably quick. Bare in mind, 4 book lungs power 8 legs with pokies..
> Centipedes have approx 4 legs powered by two lungs, and they have a lot of legs to throw their weight about. The acceleration they have owes them the deepest of respect.. I love them and their ways but its worth keeping a daiper on, your gonna have some brown stains quite frequently. My eyesight is my best attribute, but they beat me every time.
> ...


I did say it was a joke, calm down.


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> Ok is it anything like any pokies? I no hardwickei is a bad bite but it's just I think my mums bin told a load of poo that it's necrotizing or surly it would be dwa?....
> 
> Harry


There's a good few animals out there described as having necrotizing venom that aren't DWA, my guess being the likelyhood of a dry bite, or like the false water cobra, a rear fanged snaked meaning it has to chew on you to envenomate you enough to cause major problems being a reason they're not on the list.
I've never had a pede but just watching the various t.v nature programs out there I've seen many, many "presenters" handle a T but I've never seen one handle a pede without tongs or a big stick in each hand, so my guess woud be if they won't handle one, when they deal with them daily then I wouldn't attempt to go any where near one.
Stunning creatures but not for me I'm afraid........no really I'm afraid :lol2:.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

peterparker said:


> There's a good few animals out there described as having necrotizing venom that aren't DWA, my guess being the likelyhood of a dry bite, or like the false water cobra, a rear fanged snaked meaning it has to chew on you to envenomate you enough to cause major problems being a reason they're not on the list.
> I've never had a pede but just watching the various t.v nature programs out there I've seen many, many "presenters" handle a T but I've never seen one handle a pede without tongs or a big stick in each hand, so my guess woud be if they won't handle one, when they deal with them daily then I wouldn't attempt to go any where near one.
> Stunning creatures but not for me I'm afraid........no really I'm afraid :lol2:.


That's a very good point actually... I've seen the same on TV programmes, Steve Backshall handled a baboon, but some other guy that I can't remember only went near a centipede armed with gloves and long tongs. :lol2:


----------



## sorth (Jul 11, 2012)

*hardwickei bite*

My sister got bitten by a large one, probably 7-8" at least in the wild when she was just 4. I remember it coming out of the grass and onto her foot, curling itself round the shoe and biting right through the thin leather. She was in agony of course. Rushed her to hospital and she was in quite a bad way for about two or three days before it started to calm down. They were pretty common in the area we were in those days, the jungle was still thick on the hills, there were leopards and pythons. I remember those centipedes coming out particularly during the rains... never knew their name until I looked them up and saw the pictures on the net and recognised em immediately. There was a recent report of a bunch of people sightseeing, one trying to take photographs of a S.H. which took against him and sank its fangs into his shin. Nice to know they are still thriving and still as bloody minded as ever.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

why is it that scorpions are very well documented within the dwa but other deserving inverts arent.
its not fair lol


----------

